# Big John/ Heisler style sound system



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking to put some sound, preferably cheap, definitely compact, in to a HLW Big John loco.

Doesn't have to be fancy. Just sound, whistle and/or bell would be nice too.

Suggestions?


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm also looking at sound options for a HLW Big John locomotive. This will be battery power with the battery, receiver, and speaker in a trailing box car since the Big John has little to no space in the loco. So far, the main options seem to be Revolution with the built in generic steam sound or upgrade (for about $170 more) to Airwire w/ Phoenix. I'm leaning towards Airwire/Phoenix - the trailing box car also gives me the option of putting all the works behind another loco and having a different sound programmed in.

Comments?

the other Rodney


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

I run track analog power I installed a Phoenix sound card in mine I used a 1" speaker
Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For original post asking for cheap:

Cheap with bell and whistle would be Dallee, less than $100.00.


----------

